# Kangertech Topbox Mini - Newbie



## Vape Starter (24/6/16)

Hi

I have not vaped before and just received my Topbox kit

I wanted to know if anyone would be able to assist with advise regarding the coils they came with and what wattage or temperature I should use with each coil. I have read that certain coils wattage use is not recommended. 

Also the coils that come in the RBA and spare one in plastic, what are they and should I use wattage or temp.

cant wait to start!!


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Well hello.
Welcome friend.

when using the OCC coils i would keep the device upright.
dont lay it on its side. mine in the past has leaked juice.

the RBA and its coils are 0.5ohm which i vape at 22w to 28w
never used Temp mode with my Topbox
also can be slightly tricky with the wicking.
search for some youtube videos.

will post some builds from my subtank mini tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/6/16)

Also have the topbox mini. Great setup for a newbie like me.
I only used the 0.5ohm clapton coil. The others are still in the box.
And then the RBA. I do standard coil for them (have not used the ones in the box). Kanthal A1 26g. I do 6 and 1/2 wraps on 3mm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (25/6/16)

Image with the Wick cut to size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (25/6/16)

After cutting the ends.
Pulse the Coil then compress


----------



## Vape Starter (25/6/16)

Thanks Guys

I used the Clapton coil using it at 25w its great vapour however I find myself coughing. I don't know if its too strong for me or because I just got of a cold so I still cough a little.


----------

